# Receptionists 'put people off seeing doctor'



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

Receptionists quizzing patients about why they need to see their GP could be putting some sick people off visiting their surgery, a survey suggests.

Of almost 2,000 adults questioned for Cancer Research UK, four in 10 said they disliked having to discuss their ills with office staff in order to get an appointment.

Many were worried about making a fuss.

Experts say patients must be forceful and not take no for an answer if they have symptoms that need investigating.

The government says it is funding training to help receptionists learn how to be sensitive to patients' needs.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-37605573


----------



## grovesy (Oct 11, 2016)

I was watching Sky news and Emanon Holmes asked a DR if they could not use nurses! My surgery only had Nurses on reception till about 15 years ago! The answer was cost!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 11, 2016)

At my last GP surgery, I actually told one receptionist off for being extraordinarily rude to me.

I was taking a sample in and her first words to me were (in an extremely aggressive tone) "who told you to bring that in?".

Well, I wasn't going to let that sort of attitude go for nothing and I took her to task for it! Very politely, of course, just to show her a contrast in behaviour.

And they have the gall to have signs up telling patients not to be aggressive to the staff!!!

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

It's a tricky job these days, and some of them can be a bit rude and intrusive, but not all. Hopefully this will make some of them think a bit harder rather than just put their noses out of joint! 

Time to re-post my 'Rude Receptionists' poem (on trying to return a sharps bin)  

The Rude Receptionists

‘I’ve filled up my sharps bin, can I give it to you?’
‘I’m not sure if we take them, I don’t think that we do!
I’ll just wait for Elsie, till she’s done on the phone,
I don’t want to make the decision alone.’

‘Ah look! See, she’s finished – Elsie, what do you think?
If we took in this sharps bin, would they kick up a stink?’
‘No, I don’t think we take them, we ought to ask Kate…
I don’t think she’s here yet, she’s coming in late.’

‘Do you think you could come back when there’s more of us here?
We can’t make the decision, I know it sounds queer.
It’s more than our job’s worth! When we got employed
We were told all the things we’re supposed to avoid.’

‘Like being efficient, polite and at ease,
We’re supposed to ignore you and do as we please.
And if you get angry and kick up a fuss,
We’ll tell all and sundry that you wear a truss!’

‘And if you should happen to come in here ill
We’ll make you stand waiting – it gives us a thrill!
There’ll be no appointments if you need to be seen –
We’re supposed to be grumpy, obstructive and mean.’

‘Could you move to the side please? I think I saw Kate!
Perhaps you’d move quicker if you lost some of that weight!
Ah Kate! Can you tell me before you go in,
Do you ever remember us taking a bin?’

‘I don’t think we take them.’ ‘No, that’s what I thought.’
‘Be patient now, madam, please don’t get distraught!’
‘Perhaps if we rang up Elaine in supplies?’
‘She might not have time – she’s up to her eyes!’

‘Oh please will you take it? I’ve been here an hour!
Perhaps I could talk to someone with more power?’
‘There’s Dr. Fitzmichael, I think he will know…
Too late – that’s his Volvo! I just saw it go!’

‘Well…perhaps we could take it, and when he gets back
We’ll find out if that’s why Janine got the sack…
No! Don’t pass it over! I might get infections!
We have to take care with all our collections!’

‘Elsie, pass me those gloves, and Kate - you watch out!
You have to be careful with addicts about!
That is why you’ve got this? Because you take drugs?
I wouldn’t let your type drink out of our mugs!’

‘Now, pass it me slowly, are you sure it’s tight shut?
Imagine if one of those stuck in my foot!
Goodbye! No, you’re welcome – I hope that you’ve learned
We’d rather this wasn’t where your bins are returned…!’


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 11, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> At my last GP surgery, I actually told one receptionist off for being extraordinarily rude to me.
> 
> I was taking a sample in and her first words to me were (in an extremely aggressive tone) "who told you to bring that in?".
> 
> ...


Yes quite!!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 11, 2016)

Receptionists at my surgery are all great, never rude and always helpful.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> It's a tricky job these days, and some of them can be a bit rude and intrusive, but not all. Hopefully this will make some of them think a bit harder rather than just put their noses out of joint!
> 
> Time to re-post my 'Rude Receptionists' poem (on trying to return a sharps bin)
> 
> ...




Brilliant - you met the staff at my surgery


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 11, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Receptionists at my surgery are all great, never rude and always helpful.


Alison...are you far away...I may come and register at your surgery...


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 11, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Alison...are you far away...I may come and register at your surgery...


I'm with my heart in the Highlands m'dear.


----------



## Robin (Oct 11, 2016)

Our receptionists are very polite and helpful....once you can attract their attention. They lurk round the corner ( convex mirror notwithstanding) or walk smartly across the back of the office avoiding eye contact at all costs, then when they've toughed it out for five minutes, they switch on the smile and advance towards the desk gushing 'terribly sorry, didn't see you there!'


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 11, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> I'm with my heart in the Highlands m'dear.


Shame...l just knew it was too far...


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 11, 2016)

I love the receptionists at our surgery - kind, considerate, and always ready with a laugh or smile, and ever helpful.

It must be a Scottish thing.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I love the receptionists at our surgery - kind, considerate, and always ready with a laugh or smile, and ever helpful.
> 
> It must be a Scottish thing.


You're really selling this Scotland thing to me. What's a good large town with easy access to the countryside and a mainline railway station?


----------



## Robin (Oct 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> You're really selling this Scotland thing to me. What's a good large town with easy access to the countryside and a mainline railway station?


Daughter spent a year in Dundee and was sold on it. Seaside out the front, mountains out the back, main line station, good bus service, good Uni (why she was there), riverside redevelopment. Once you've got used to the fact that when you see two Dundonians shouting aggressively at each other, it's not that a fight is about to break out, they're just wishing each other a good morning...you're sorted! The weathers not bad, either, it's got it's own microclimate ( though if it's raining, the wind tends to rocket down the Firth of Tay and renders an umbrella useless)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

Robin said:


> Daughter spent a year in Dundee and was sold on it. Seaside out the front, mountains out the back, main line station, good bus service, good Uni (why she was there), riverside redevelopment. Once you've got used to the fact that when you see two Dundonians shouting aggressively at each other, it's not that a fight is about to break out, they're just wishing each other a good morning...you're sorted! The weathers not bad, either, it's got it's own microclimate ( though if it's raining, the wind tends to rocket down the Firth of Tay and renders an umbrella useless)


I'm straight on to Zoopla!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> You're really selling this Scotland thing to me. What's a good large town with easy access to the countryside and a mainline railway station?


Snechie of course!

I was lucky, when I came home from London this surgery was the nearest to my house, newly built and only been open for about 6 months at that time. It's well staffed, and with very a few exceptions, excellent. One of the nurses is a real pain, literally, as she couldn't find a vein if it had a neon sign saying "stick the needle in here". I always end up with bruises if I'm stuck with her. Other than that, with the exodus of Dr Idiot, it's brill.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> You're really selling this Scotland thing to me. What's a good large town with easy access to the countryside and a mainline railway station?


Stirling ticks lots of those boxes. I've visited a few times, but recently spent at Thurs and Sun night with friends, on the way to and from Scotland Skyline racesbased at Kinlochleven / Glencoe. Last year I spent one evening and night with friends who live just below the castle - lovely walking on the rough land just below castle, with views to north, west and east. This year, I had Thurs afternoon at Bannockburn, evening with friends, then Sun night and Monday to explore the castle. Working at Stirling Unversity is looking interesting...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Stirling ticks lots of those boxes. I've visited a few times, but recently spent at Thurs and Sun night with friends, on the way to and from Scotland Skyline racesbased at Kinlochleven / Glencoe. Last year I spent one evening and night with friends who live just below the castle - lovely walking on the rough land just below castle, with views to north, west and east. This year, I had Thurs afternoon at Bannockburn, evening with friends, then Sun night and Monday to explore the castle. Working at Stirling Unversity is looking interesting...


Stirling was my second choice on my UCCA form!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Snechie of course!


This looks nice, although I'd probably need a small mortgage on it...

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/de...fecac605469983c26b5d4c473#3rWjr1Gg3fsjKKJe.97


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> This looks nice, although I'd probably need a small mortgage on it...
> 
> http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/de...fecac605469983c26b5d4c473#3rWjr1Gg3fsjKKJe.97


Just round the corner from the surgery. Perfect! LOL.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 11, 2016)

The previous receptionists at my surgery where not the most friendly of people, fortunately they have ever been retired or replaced by some more friendly ones.  Although the new ones follow the rules to the book.  That's not a bad thing except for that the surgery occasionally changes the rules and doesn't let it's patients know (the rules for booking appointments seems to change every 6 months).


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 11, 2016)

Luckily the receptionists don't seem too bad at my GP's.  They're on the front line and I agree it must be a difficult job trying to sift out the malingerers from the genuinely ill as I would imagine they get it in the neck from the GP's if they've put through another time waster.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 11, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Just round the corner from the surgery. Perfect! LOL.



Aye, Northerner, and just round the corner from Alison. Tongues would wag, I warn you.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 11, 2016)

Glasgow's the place for you, Northerner. Nice new riverside apartment with view for the same price as a semi in dead end Inverness.  Vibrant city, and if we get  independence you could retire abroad without moving,


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Glasgow's the place for you, Northerner. Nice new riverside apartment with view for the same price as a semi in dead end Inverness.  Vibrant city, and if we get  independence you could retire abroad without moving,


I do like Glasgow, what I have seen of it  My knowledge of Scotland is a bit limited to a farmhouse holiday near Edinburgh in 1971, a road trip all over the place with my Dad in 1976, and the weekends of Forum Meets when I've had a bit of a chance to explore around Glasgow 

I do like where I live currently, but would appreciate some better countryside. I've never really taken to the New Forest and there are far too many cars.


----------

